# wii online



## rsdan1984 (Jul 31, 2009)

is there any way you can play against friends online on wii? i want to play COD online with my friend who lives in cambridge, how do we make sure we're logging into the same game?


----------



## Lewis-D (Dec 22, 2009)

pm sent!


----------

